
You Can Finally Encrypt Slack Messages So Your Boss Can't Read Them - colobas
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/43bj8w/slack-end-to-end-encryption-shhlack-boss-cant-read-messages
======
sigjuice
One problem with all these systems that claim to be “end-to-end” encrypted is
that they don’t precisely define what “end” means. How do I know that my
messages are not being transmitted to various undisclosed “ends”?

